# Question about lighting ratios



## EOBeav (Feb 20, 2013)

I have two strobes set up, each angles 45 degrees horizontally from the subject. Assuming no ambient light, if I shoot one at 1/4 power, and the second at 1/8, is that a 1:2 ratio? I'm assuming it is. 

If I shoot one strobe at 1/4 power, and the second at 1/16, is that a 1:3 ratio? 

Sorry for the ignorance, I just wanted to make sure I understood that concept correctly. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes thats right


----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2013)

try this too:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighting_ratio


----------



## caruser (Feb 22, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Yes thats right



1/4 to 1/16 is 4:1 (not the OP's 3:1).


----------

